# Thoughts/input on Buckhorn or Rice lakes for family fishing vacation



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Did the Rice lake trip late June with wife for our honeymoon 18 years ago. We want to take the kids(14 & 15) up next summer & do something like that before their too cool to hang out with Mom and Dad. We're looking at renting a cottage for a week along with a pontoon for fishing & the kids to swim if they get bored of fishing, or just need to do a cannon ball & cool off. Have heard mixed reviews lately on the gill fishing on Rice. & Wife had a patient talk pretty highly about both the bluegills & walleye fishing on Buckhorn lake North of Petersbourgh. I figured this is the place to ask, so if anyone has any input from recent trips to either of these lakes, or any others in that general area I'd be happy to hear it. Thanks all & tight lines.


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Not sure about the fishing, havent been up there in far too long. I always thought Rice was best for panfish since it is very weedy. Buckhorn is more rocky. Buckhorn is 2 lakes - lower and upper. There is also Stoney and Pigeon Lakes to consider. 

Burleigh Falls is fun for a half day swim. Should check that out. 

I believe there are many more cottage options on Rice, especially if you want a pontoon. Could be wrong though as I usuaaly fish Rice or Pigeon. Elmhirst Resort on Rice is really nice but used to be on the higher price range. Muskie Bay was also a grear value, but its changed owners since I was last there so not sure how it is now. Southview wasnt bad either.

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

fishlogic said:


> Not sure about the fishing, havent been up there in far too long. I always thought Rice was best for panfish since it is very weedy. Buckhorn is more rocky. Buckhorn is 2 lakes - lower and upper. There is also Stoney and Pigeon Lakes to consider.
> 
> Burleigh Falls is fun for a half day swim. Should check that out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input. Really appreciate it. We are looking at but even a year out there's not a lot available. I will definitely look up both places you mentioned. & I'll look into the Burleigh falls for the kids. Thanks again fishlogic!


----------



## fishlogic (Feb 28, 2010)

Namrock said:


> Thank you for the input. Really appreciate it. We are looking at but even a year out there's not a lot available. I will definitely look up both places you mentioned. & I'll look into the Burleigh falls for the kids. Thanks again fishlogic!


No problem. My dad used to take us up to Elmhirst Resort on Rice every year when I was younger. It isn't exactly a fishing camp, hence why I mention the upper price range. The cottages are really nice. We stayed in the 'Superior' cottages, which are their least expensive cottages. They are really nice. The do rent boats and pontoon boats, I thought they were always a bit pricey, but it wasn't a huge difference compared to other places on the lake. Not sure what it is like now. I took my own family there several times as well, but not for over 5+ years (I used to live in Toronto, which was <2hours away). What's nice about Elmhirst are the amenities. They have an outdoor and indoor pool as well as a bar and another restaurant. They used to offer a lot of activities for kids as well. It sounds like a big resort, but it really isn't. The fishing on Rice was always fun. We caught panfish, crappie, largemouth, smallmouth, walleye and occasionally muskie.

The other places I mentioned were cheaper, but still nice. Muskie Bay was definitely overall much nicer than the other places (besides Elmhirst) I have stayed on Rice and had some great boats, but the cabins themselves are pretty small. Southview was a fairly typical of a cottage resort.

My brother really liked some of the places on Buckhorn, but can't remember where he went. I really like fishing Pigeon, but the camps are fairly basic. I've stayed at both Camp Fisherman and Pigeon Lake Resort. Although, I don't recall Pigeon being a panfish lake at all.

Maybe ask on the Ontario Fishing Network Board. You will get a lot of info there I am sure.


----------

